# ESDIFAN - Its about time!



## mportney (Feb 16, 2005)

I have had diarrhea episodes all of my life. I used to have to be hospitalized when I was a kid for dehydration (to get IV) because there was no answer. Then immodium came out and it stopped the hospital trips but the side effects were killing me. I would be plugged up with no way to get rid of the pains and cramping. I would rather suffer through the diarrhea than take imodium and be stuck with the pains. I have tried everything, including purchasing products from all over the world (wasting thousands of dollars!). I finally found a natural product that actually works! It stops the diarrhea quickly when I have episode and takes away the pain and cramping. It will also prevent a diarrhea episode if I take the capsules with a meal with food that usually triggers diarrhea. My episodes used to be weeks at a time. Now its about an hour and its over. (My episode are few and far between and only when I eat something that was a trigger without taking Esdifan)This product has changed my life and I no longer spend my time worrying where the closest bathroom is when I leave the house! It is sold on different sites across the internet, even Amazon.com. You can do a search for Esdifan online and you should find someone who sells it. I am sure that this will help others like it has helped me (and others in my family)


----------

